# Huaco bowman, waco texas



## stan4231 (May 20, 2008)

Pictures from the Huaco Bowman last weekend!! They just opened a new 14... Awesome Field Course






































































































Hauco is where our state Field Championship will be held.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Is the Huaco Bowman club holding any shoots before the state tournament?
I'd love to shoot the course, before I attend the TFAA sate tournament.

The range looks great. I've been the president of a hosting state tournament club. I know how much work is involved. I appreciate all that the club has done to prepare for it.

Thanx
Keith


----------



## stan4231 (May 20, 2008)

They have a SYWAT on the 23-24 Of May. I plan on being there the 24th.


----------



## stan4231 (May 20, 2008)

More Pictures


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Great Looking Course!*

Suzi and I plan to try it out when we move back home from the frozen tundra.
Jbird


----------

